# Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten



## Forellin (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, 

wir haben uns seit ca. zwei Monaten einer Weiheranlage angenommen, welche vom vorherigen Pächter leider nicht sehr gepflegt wurde. (Familieneigentum)

Da im Sommer die Wasserzufuhr recht gering sein soll, habe ich zum testen ca. 35 Forellen in den mittleren Weiher gesetzt (insgesamt gibt es drei Weiher: Ein kleiner oben, der den Dreck abfängt, einen mittelgroßen, einen etwas größeren). Naja, Dienstag wurden zwei riesengroße Fichten gefällt, welche mit der Spitze in dem mittleren Weiher gelandet sind. Das war auch alles garkein Problem (... dachten wir....), da wir den größten Teil im Laufe des Tages aus dem Weiher gefischt haben: Über Nacht lagen nur noch ein paar Tannenzapfen und kleine Äste im Wasser. 

Am Mittwoch, gestern, kam ich an die Anlage wo mir sofort das schwärzlich graue Wasser aufgefallen ist. Hinterher hab ich bemerkt, dass wenn ich Futter reingeworfen habe, kein einziger Fisch kommt.... und noch dazu haben wir fünf tote Forellen vom Grund gefischt. 
Warum ist das passiert? Die Wasserqualität ist top, getestetes Trinkwasser, haben auch Blutegel, Molche etc drin rumschwimmen. Unten in dem großen Weiher schwimmen noch die üblichen Karpfen, Schleien und der Stör. Alle wohlauf. 


Unsere erste Vermutung war, dass die Fichte evtl das Wasser "sauer" gemacht hat.... und mittlerweile glauben wir sogar, dass die Fische durch den Aufprall bzw. die Vibration einen Schock erlitten haben. Geht sowas überhaupt? Hatte jemand schon mal denselben Fall? 
Und dann kommt dann noch das zweite große Problem: Die Fische, die wir nicht abfischen konnten und noch auf dem Grund rumgammeln, die machen doch das Wasser schlecht, oder?
Das Wasser von dem "schwarzen" Teich läuft direkt in den dritten. Ich hab Angst um den Bestand, der uns jetzt noch bleibt. Die sollen ja nicht krank werden. 

Wir könnten das Wasser umleiten, sodass es von der Quelle direkt in den dritten Weiher läuft, das wär kein unlösbares Problem. Leider sind die Abläufe mit "Schiebern" gebaut worden: das bedeutet, wir haben keinen herkömmlichen Mönch, sondern eine Art Ablauf, welchen man durch Drehbewegung dieses Schiebers öffnen können muss. Tja, das alles wäre ja nicht so schwer, wenn die Schieber noch funktionieren würden 
Ich hoffe, ich stelle hier nicht zu viele Fragen auf einmal..... ich hätte nur gerne von erfahrenen Weiherbewirtschaftern ein paar Tipps, wie ich die Sache denn am besten angehen sollte. Kann ein solcher Schieber gestopft sein? Ist Auspumpen irgendwie vermeidbar? 
Der mittlere Weiher sollte eh dieses Jahr abgelassen werden (und der kleine, obere) bzw, vom Schlamm befreit. 


Ich hoffe, ich hab alles soweit richtig erklärt. Bin Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet und werde direkt ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, hab ich so das Gefühl ;-)

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten!

Gruß, die Forellin


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Hi

Hattest Du heute Nacht starken Regen bei euch am Teich Gewitter.....und war das Wasser vorher tagelang erwärmt durch die Sonne???

Die Fichte kann ich mir net vorstellen,die gibt nix ab ausser Harz ich habe auch Fichten an meinen Teichen und da ist noch nie was passiert in 30 Jahren net.

lg#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Also die Fichten sind mit Sicherheit unschuldig. Auch der Aufprall kann nicht zum Schocktod des ganzen Besatzes führen. Bist Du überhaupt sicher, dass alle Forellen tot sind ? 
Es kann durchaus sein, dass nach dem Besatz ein paar eingehen. 

Was vielleicht möglich wäre ist, dass durch die ins Wasser gefallenen Baumkronen der Grund ordentlich aufgewühlt wurde und ein Übermaß an Faulgasen freigesetzt wurde, an dem die Fische eingegangen sind. Ist aber eine reine Mutmaßung. 
Zudem kann es auch sein, dass der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wasers insgesamt zu niedrig ist ( Trinkwasserqualität hat alleine nicht viel auszusagen ). Das kann dann u.U. mit dem umrühren des Teichbodens zusammen fatal werden. 

Jedenfalls scheint es angeraten, erst mal ein paar Test´s zu machen ( Sauerstoffgehalt, PH-Wert, Nitritwert etc. ) damit Du überhaupt über die Qualität des Wassers Bescheid weißt.

Und wenn die Tiche eh abgelassen werden sollen, macht vorheriger Besatz keinen rechten Sinn.


----------



## Forellin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Stimmt, vorheriger Besatz macht keinen Sinn.... hatten das Ablassen für Herbst vorgesehen, bis dahin hätten wir die Forellen alle gegessen gehabt 

Ok, das mit dem Abwühlen etc. hatten wir auch schon mal angedacht. Haben mal den Schlamm von dem unteren, größeren Weiher, mit dem "toten" Weiher verglichen: Kein Unterschied erkennbar. Zumindest farblich nicht, denn der Boden, den man heraufholt ist so schwarz wie das Wasser oben verfärbt ist. Und zu dem Unwetter: Ja, es waren bei uns Ende zwanzig Grad und JA, gestern Nacht hat es geschüttet. Aber das Fischesterben ist in der Nacht zu Mittwoch passiert, und da war es nur schwül und heiß, kein Regen. 

Das mit den Wassertests werde ich machen. Hole mir am Samstag direkt mal alles, was ich dafür benötige. 

Sollte ich den Weiher möglichst schnell ablassen, wegen der toten Fische?

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!!!


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Ralle und all,
ich hatte heute Nacht nen starkes Gewitter mit Starkregen,heute morgen lagen nen paar Weißfische und 3 Carps tot oben.Zum glück nicht viele,hat zum glück nur 1 Std geregnet,aber nen paar hat es dadurch wieder mal ins jenseits befördert. 

Könnte mir vorstellen,das das gleiche heute Nacht nicht nur bei mir zum Umkippen geführt hat sondern bei einigen anderen auch.

Das problem ist ja net neu,gerade bei Teichen bis max. 2-3m tiefe.

Überschnitten:
Ok wenn es schon vorm Regen wahr scheidet das aus.

lg


----------



## Forellin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Achso: Ja, alle Fische sind tot. Kein einziger mehr am leben. Bin ich ganz sicher.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Uns ist in unserem Teich dieses Jahr ähnliches passiert. Wir haben zum Anangeln (wie jedes Jahr) ca. 100 bis 120 Forellen in den Teich gesetzt. Nach einer Woche hat man die Forellen noch fröhlich im Teich rumschwimmen sehen. Eine Woche später, beim Anangeln hat niemand eine Forelle gefangen, geschweige den gesehen.

Wir haben zuerst gedacht, man hätte und den Teich leergefischt (ist hier in der Gegend schon einige male vorgekommen - jedoch noch nie bei uns). Tote Forellen konnten wir keine sehen. 2 Wochen später hat der Teich jedoch sowas von übel gerochen (Verwesung) das einem schlecht :v wurde wenn man in die Nähe ging. Tote Forellen waren trotzdem keine zu sehen. Wir gehen davon aus, das sich die toten Fischen beim aufsteigen in den Pflanzen verfangen haben und dann vor sich hin verwest sind.

Warum? Weshelb?, keine Ahnung. Allen anderen Fischen geht es gut und meine Wasserproben sagen auch das der Teich voll in Ordnung ist. Es ist noch nicht einmal ein erhöhter Nährstoffwert fest zu stellen.


----------



## Forellin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Und das Wasser hat sich von alleine erholt? Ihr habt nicht versucht, die ganzen Leichen rauszunehmen?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Ich konnte bisher nur immer mal vereinzelt eine tote Forele am Ufer finden. Da der Pflanzenteppich aber recht dicht ist vermute ich mal das die da noch dazwischen hängen. Grössere Mengen konnte ich bisher leider nicht feststellen.

Auch bei den Wasserwerten habe ich bisher keine unnatürliche Veränderung festgestellt.

Allerdings haben wir einen kontinuierlichen Zufluss von einem Bach. Ich gehe davon aus, das dieser die Wasserwerte begünstigt.

Ich bin heute mal mit der Wathose (die ganze Sache ist nun auch schon fast nen Monat her) durch den Teich gelaufen (zum. soweit ich konnte - tiefste Stelle sind 4 Meter) da wir gestern ein ziemliches Unwetter hatten und ein wenig was an Ein und Ablauf gemacht werden musste. Jedoch konnte ich auch in dem Pflanzenteppich keine Forellen finden.

Ist ne ganz komische Sache die da passiert ist. Ich stehe immer noch vor einem Rätsel. Währen die Forllen geklaut worden hätte man ja zumindest irgendwelche Spuren am Ufer sehen müssen Niedergetrampelte Pflanzen, Schuppen am Boden, vlt. auch den ein oder anderen Weissfisch - die sind da zu tausenden drin. Aber nichts, absolut gar nichts. Ich kann mir das nicht so richtig erklären ausser das die Forellen durch den harten Winter schon nen Schlag beim Züchter abbekommen haben. Das man die dann aber trotzdem nicht im Teich findet kann ich mir nur so erklären das die irgendwie in irgendwelchen Pflanzen hängen. Der Verwesungsgestank der da war deutet ja auch drauf hin das die alle eingegangen sind.

Sehr komische Sache ...#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*



Forellin schrieb:


> Sollte ich den Weiher möglichst schnell ablassen, wegen der toten Fische?
> 
> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!!!



Ich denke mal nicht, dass 30 tote Forellen einen ganze Weiher umkippen lassen können. 
Aber, wenn Du den Teich sowieso ablassen und den Schlamm entfernen willst, dann machs doch jetzt. Dann kannst Du die toten Fische gleich mit rausholen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber, wenn Du den Teich sowieso ablassen und den Schlamm entfernen willst, dann machs doch jetzt. Dann kannst Du die toten Fische gleich mit rausholen.



Ich denke auch das das wohl das sinnvollste währe.

Übrigens:
Meine Schilderung sollte kein Hinweis sein wie vorzugehen ist sondern mehr als Info gedacht das es anderen auch passiert. Man kann nicht von einem Gewässer auf ein anderes schliessen sondern muss so etwas immer individuell betrachten. In jedem Gewässer herrschen andere Bedingungen. Bei meinem Gewässer ahndelt es sich um einen Teich, bei deinem um einen Weiher, das ist schon mal ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## moon2k3 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

solltest du merken das der 3. teich / weiher schaden davon nimmt solltest du schnellstens handeln und dein ausbaggern vorverlegen 

aber du solltest auch nicht voreillig handeln 
wenn ein fischsterben im 3. weiher auftritt solltest du reagieren 
falls nicht warte lieber bis zum spätherbst und bagger dann aus 
und lass ihn übern winter trocken ausfrieren , das wäre das optimalste  

wenn ich mal fragen darf 

wie sind den die wasserwete ??
hast ja getestet 
also PH wert SBV Bio Sauerstoff und Chemischer Sauerstoffgehalt 
so wie Nitrat und nitrit 
wäre aufschlussreich 

vllt hast du dort ein geringen puffer und das aufwühlen von fauelschlam und gasen könnte der auslöser sein Salmoniden können darauf sehr empfindlich reagieren 
besonders wenn der besatz noch nicht lange her ist


----------



## Forellin (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

So, habe eben mal einen Teststreifen ins Wasser gehalten, dieser besagt:

Nitrat, Nitrit, Gesamthärte, pH-Wert: alle gut
Karbonathärte: eher schlecht

Kann es auch daran liegen? War wir gesagt eben nochmal da. Die toten Fische kommen langsam hoch, habe eben nochmal 11 von der Oberfläche abfischen können. Damit wären es dann noch ca. 20 Fische, die auf dem Grund liegen. Gehe aber davon aus, dass einige noch hochkommen, sodass ich nicht mehr so viele tote Tiere drin rumschwimmen habe. 

Das Wasser sieht nicht mehr so schwarz aus, als hätte sich vieles wieder auf den Grund gelegt. Im Vergleich zu dem dritten Weiher ist es jedoch noch dunkler. Habe Fotos gemacht, wenn ich es schaffe, lade ich die heute mal hoch. 


Dankeschön für eure aufschlussreichen Antworten.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Wir hatten in letzter Zeit richtig Hitze und dein Teich kaum Zulauf, ganz einfach : das Gewässer ist nicht für Forellenbesatz geeignet, je nach Besatzherkunft haben Forellen ab 21 Grad Wassertemperatur Probleme weil zuwenig Sauerstoff gelöst ist.


----------



## moon2k3 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Teststreifen = Ratestäbchen !!!!!!! haben eine aussagekraft gegen 0 meiner meinung nach 

und was soll eigentlich "Nitrat, Nitrit, Gesamthärte, pH-Wert: alle gut
Karbonathärte: eher schlecht"
heissen ???? die angaben in werte ( zahlen ) wäre wenn nicht verkehrt


----------



## Forellin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

An der Wassertemparatur kann es nicht liegen, da der gesamte Weiher im Schatten liegt. Er ist schon seit Jahren mit Forellen besetzt, es gab nie Probleme (außer geringe Wasserzufuhr im Sommer). Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass der Weiher zu warm geworden ist. Habe mir eben mal den Spaß gemacht und gemessen: 13 Grad. Unwahrscheinlich, dass es daran gelegen haben könnte. 

@moon2k3:
Der Test gibt die Werte nicht genau an: Je nach Verfärbung sieht man, bei welchem Wert sich zB der pH-Wert befindet..... und nach diesen Farben richtet sich dann die Skala von "gut" bis "nicht gut".


----------



## moon2k3 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

wie gesagt ratestäbchen 
sone streifen taugen garnix
und sagen nix aus


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*



Forellin schrieb:


> Achso: Ja, alle Fische sind tot. Kein einziger mehr am leben. Bin ich ganz sicher.


 
Hm, wenn es wirklich ALLE sind, dann könnte auch mal ein Blitz da reingehauen haben!

Dann ist def. erstmal zu 100 % quasi natürlich elektrisch abgefischt worden!

Passiert auch in der Natur und ich habe schon tote Fische gesehen, nachdem der Blitz in meiner Kindheit einmal in einen Baum eingeschlagen ist, der an einer Talsperre recht nah am Ufer stand!!!

(...da kamen unglaubliche Mengen von Aalen zum Vorschein, die dann auch noch irgendein freches Kind mitgenommen hat! *grins*--> ist übrigens verjährt, bevor die ganz Klugen hier auf Ideen kommen! ;O)).

E.


----------



## xpudel666x (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Eigentlich klingt die Färbung des Wasser danach, dass die Kiefer doch das Wasser sehr stark gesäuert hat. Ich weis wie empfindlich Forellen auf auf sowas reagieren.

Die Zapfen einiger Baumarten färben und säuern Wasser auf jeden Fall sehr stark an.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Würde mal den Amonium NH-4 / Amoniak NH-3 Wert messen !
Grenzwert NH-3 ist für Forellen 0,006mg/l.

Hatten die Forellen im tot die Kiemen offen sind sie wahrscheinlich an NH-3 Vergiftung gestorben.


----------



## Sneep (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Hallo,

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du als ersten in der Reihe deiner Teiche einen Kleinen, der den Schmutz und das Schwemmgut aus dem zulaufenden Bach abfängt.

Du schilderst nach dem Fischsterben eine Verfärbung des Wassers und es hat in der Nacht zuvor stark geregnet.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass das im ersten Teich abgelagerte Material durch den nach einem Regen stark angeschwollenen Bach in die Teiche mit Fischbestand geschwemmt wurde. 

Hier können dann 2 Sachen passiert sein.

Wenn das Material in den ersten Teich recht schnell eingetragen wird, kann das organische Material nicht durch Bakterien abgebaut werden, weil es laufend durch neue Schichten überdeckt wird.

Gerät solches Material in deine Fischteiche,  beginnen die Bakterien sofort damit ihr Werk fortzusetzen.
Dabei verbrauchen sie den vorhandenen Sauerstoff.

Dieser ist in der warmen und schwülen Nacht ohnehin knapp und gerade die Forellen sind durch das warme Wasser gestresst.

Besteht das Schwemmgut aus feinem, anorganischem Material, wie zum Beispiel Lehm, so kann dieses sich in die Kiemen setzen und die Atmung behindern.

Sollte das die Ursache gewesen sein, heißt das für dich, in Zukunft zu verhindern, dass sich im 1. Teich so viel Material ansammeln kann.

Das ist sicher nicht die einzig mögliche Erklärung für dein Fischsterben, aber deine Schilderung der Verfärbung kann ich nicht anders deuten.

Der zeitliche Abstand zwischen Regen und Fischsterben ist durchaus erklärbar. Zum einen braucht der Bach eine gewisse Zeit, bis sich der Regen im Wasserstand niederschlägt.

Bei größeren Partikeln, setzt der Abbau nicht schlagartig ein, sondern etwas verzögert, da die Oberfläche insgesamt nicht so groß ist und damit auch die Anzahl der Bakterien.

Ein weiteres Indiz ist, dass du keinen abnormen  Wasserwert feststellen konntest. Es gab eben nur einen zeitweisen Sauerstoffmangel. Auch dieser Wert wird mittlerweile wieder im grünen Bereich sein.


SneeP


----------



## Forellin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

Alles klar, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Um mal einen Zwischenstand zu geben (ist ja nun schon ne Weile her): Die Verfärbung ist wieder weg, als ob sich das wieder "gelegt" hat. 

Leider haben wir es bisher nicht geschafft, den Weiher abzulassen. Aber dies ist für dieses Wochenende vorgenommen. Den Fischen in dem letzten, großen Teich gehts prima. Die schwimmen immernoch alle munter herum und sind glücklich 

Gleich geh ich mal wieder hin und werkel noch ein bisschen. Ich hab Probleme mit dem Rohr, was wieder aus dem letzten Weiher heraus in einen bach fließt. Das ist ein ganz normales Rohr ohne Gitterchen davor. Da muss ich mir schleunigst mal was ausdenken. Meint ihr, da kann ich Hasendraht drübermachen oder ist der noch zu grob?


Sonnige Grüße!
Forellin (die garkeine Forellen mehr besitzt |bla


----------



## Syntac (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle Forellen tot nach Baumfällarbeiten*

bei der Hitze würde ich keinen Teich ablassen, warte lieber, bis es etwas kühler ist...


----------

